# What do to with all this poo



## Foxtrotters19 (Jan 7, 2019)

My horses are in 3 acres and if they aren't out in the pasture they are in their runs...and if they are in their runs they are of course pooping... so when I clean out their runs I take the wheel barrels out to our poop pile...  not sure what else to do with all the manure.  

I don't have a tractor so I can't spread it really...  

Suggestions?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 7, 2019)

Compost for garden ?


----------



## Rammy (Jan 7, 2019)

Craigslist it free. Or you can buy a small manure spreader.


----------



## Foxtrotters19 (Jan 7, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Compost for garden ?



I have thought about doing a garden...  and also keeping chicken is another option also...


----------



## LlamaGirl4 (Jan 8, 2019)

I have chickens and they peck at the llamas and mules poop. I don’t know why but they avoid my donkeys poo


----------



## Baymule (Jan 8, 2019)

Garden! Compost it to kill weed seeds, then make a garden. Fresh veggies from your own garden are so good!


----------



## Bumpa (Feb 20, 2019)

The garden is a great use  especially from the bottom of the pile that has decomposed....its all good!


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 24, 2019)

Poo???......wonderful stuff. I grow the biggest onions and huge pumpkins from this wonderful compound.

I'm using mainly sheep and chicken poo, but urine-soaked straw allowed to rot down will provide huge amounts of soil-enriching nitrogen.

A wonderful animal by-product.


----------

